# FF: Two 6" albino oscars, One 6" jack dempsey



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi there, I have these fish up for adoption to a good home (one with a large tank)

7" Male Jack Dempsey
5" Jack Dempsey (perhaps female)
5" Gold Severum
3x 3" Geophagus

Located near Parksville. Thanks


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

*Goodwin home*

If will house your oscars if they are available. 
Will


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

BUMP. Fish are still needing a new home


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

bump for free, healthy fish!


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

another bump for free fish, anyone interested?


----------



## hchris1 (Apr 3, 2011)

ill take the jack dempsey


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

pm sent, thanks


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

*your fishes*

I am sorry I have not picked up your fishes. I had planned to give to my daughter but she has moved out of town. We have a new aquarium club and I will ask members if anyone would be interested. If you wish to join us google VIaquaria and look for the Central Island Aquarium Club sectionfor details. NEXT MEETING is Friday at 7:00pm. Thanks for your patience
Please don't euthanize them I am getting a 90 gal in January and would have room then.


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks fishinmind, I will keep them for you if you will take them in January

Do you want all three or just the two oscars?


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

*your fishes*

Just the Oscars. Thanks.


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

Alright well then I still have a 6-7" male jack dempsey looking for a good home. He is very colorful and active, and he eats alot.


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump. Jack is still looking for a good home


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

I still have the jack dempsey if anyone wants him.. I will post a pic tomorrow


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

here are a couple pictures


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

*Happy New Year!*

Still want the oscars Are you available. tomorrow? New Years Day?


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

pm sent fishinmind


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

the jack is still up for grabs

fishinmind do you still want the oscars or have you changed your mind?


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nobody wants free fish eh? I don't want to have to euthanize these beautiful fish but they are getting way too big for the tank...


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Can't you take then to a LFS in your area?


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

The closest fish store is a petsmart, they wont take my fish (plus they are WAY too big for their tanks).. theres a better store about 50 minutes away that won't take them either.


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

BUMP

I am going to college in September and need to tear my 70g tank down.. So for whoever's interested I have a 5" Gold Severum, 5" Jack Dempsey (most likely female) and three 3" Geophagus as well as the male 7" Jack Dempsey

All fish would be free, I'm just looking for a good home for them as my parents won't be able (or willing) to maintain my 70g tank for 6 months


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

do you only have the dempseys and oscars left? (if you know of anyone inrested in more JDs i have two im trying to find homes for)


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a 5" Gold Severum, 7" male Jack Dempsey, 5" Jack Dempsey (probably female) and three 3" Geophagus


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

im intrested in the Severum and maybe the Geophagus. Just looking to get rid of my JD's First as big boss (the largest) mauls anything new you put in the tank


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

alright, let me know when you are able to take them


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

so fishinmind came and took my remaining fish today, this thread can be closed


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Are you coming close to victoria soon?


----------

